# 5th Wheel Battery Box Mods



## Mike Breul (Mar 28, 2006)

We will be picking up our new 29 FBHS on Thrusday and I am trying to figure out how to install two golf cart type 6 Volt Batteries. The rig comes with a single battery box, vented though the propane compartment. If anyone has figured this out, I would appriciate some direction.

Thank You 
Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mike talk with your dealer they may have some ideas too. When we bought the Raptor the I wanted dual 6v, one of the shop guys had done one other install and made an easy change to accommodate in the existing battery area. Cut out some cross members so the batteries could turn 90 degrees, now it looks like this.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Mike Breul said:


> We will be picking up our new 29 FBHS on Thrusday and I am trying to figure out how to install two golf cart type 6 Volt Batteries. The rig comes with a single battery box, vented though the propane compartment. If anyone has figured this out, I would appriciate some direction.
> 
> Thank You
> Mike
> [snapback]95726[/snapback]​


Sounds like they may have made some changes since the 2004 models. My battery box vents to the front ... pretty sure the 29 FBHS did the same in 2004.









Good luck,
Roger.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't forget to check out

http://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/12volt/12volt.htm

Great info on all the "how to" for batteries.


----------

